# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Agoviron Depot

## powerbodybuilder

Agovirin depot, Test Suspension, 2ml 50mg.

Manufacturer : Biotika (Czech Rep.)

Name : Agovirin Depot

Substance : Testosterone Suspension @ 25mg/ml x 2ml/amp

Container : 5 x 2ml/amps per box.

----------


## Titan1

I like those babys

----------


## bigroman

I thing, that this is one and only original susp. in Europa market./ from legal factory/

----------


## THE CROW

those look nice! I remember those days.

----------


## MichaelCC

I know it too - very usefull test. susp. in the time of competition preparation (no water retention). My guys always take it at this time.
I think there are no fakes of Agoviron at the black market - only possible way to get it, is to buy it directly from pharmacy. And that's why I love it :-)

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I know it too - very usefull test. susp. in the time of competition preparation (no water retention). My guys always take it at this time.
> I think there are no fakes of Agoviron at the black market - only possible way to get it, is to buy it directly from pharmacy. And that's why I love it :-)


 Nice new Avatar michael CC!!! LOL!!!!!!

----------


## MichaelCC

> Nice new Avatar michael CC!!! LOL!!!!!!


thanx bro :-)
that's my last cycle results - a lot of FAT, no muscles + little bit water retention (Agovirin would help). But anyways, I'm satisfied.  :Smilie:  
Maybe "Seajackal" can register me in some of SUMO school in Japan  :Smilie:

----------


## Fozaldo

Powerbb, are you going to cycle those with all that wine? lol

----------


## Seajackal

> thanx bro :-)
> that's my last cycle results - a lot of FAT, no muscles + little bit water retention (Agovirin would help). But anyways, I'm satisfied.  
> Maybe "Seajackal" can register me in some of SUMO school in Japan


You've got an invitation to the Takanohana's SUMO school he's a former
YOKOZUNA (Highest champ in Sumo wresting). So Michael, what's the next
CUTTER CYCLE? LOL!

----------


## MichaelCC

> You've got an invitation to the Takanohana's SUMO school he's a former
> YOKOZUNA (Highest champ in Sumo wresting). So Michael, what's the next
> CUTTER CYCLE? LOL!


thanx for invitation SJ - I'll think about it  :Smilie: 
As for cycle - No cutting cycle in the future. In Japan I'll be the KING  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Powerbb, are you going to cycle those with all that wine? lol


I made that wine for my Italian woman friend. Wine for sex  :Smilie:

----------


## ACAZORES

Yeah, I got these babes too, mine are from Poland and are from c. republic

----------

